# Waterless wash, what's your thoughts?



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

As the title says. I sell various products but I have a leaning towards waterless washes, as I clean my vehicle regularly,I like the idea of no mess and quick results. Anyone else use waterless on a regular basis and how do you get on with it?


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have not used a waterless wash as yet but do use a rinse less wash quite often.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I only tend to use it on my old caravan. Too much chance of scratchy paint for my liking if used on he cars.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I like the idea of a waterless wash but in my world that is just not an option. Let the people in California do it.

I'm a rinseless type guy. I like to do the 2bm with some water and a rinseless shampoo, put a sponge inside and wash with that. I get really good results doing it like that so I don't miss the traditional PW + 2BM with a sudsy shampoo + PW rinse and so on.

Now the thing that bugs me with waterless solutions is that I dont like to use a new sixpack of microfibers every time I would like to wash my car. Microfibers are great at catching dirt but terrible at releasing it. I wouldn't even trust to use them again after a machine wash. 
Its also a thin line between when "You can waterless wash it" and between "Its too dirty for a waterless wash". There are situations where I would use it but in 95% of the time its just not for me thanks.

I see too many problems using it.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I like a waterless wash, find that sometimes when I think of using some QD I use waterless was instead. 

If I'm doing some working on a specific panel or area it normally gets a spray of waterless wash before and after. 
I also like to give my glass a clean with it every now and again. If the glass is moderately dirty I waterless was it before using a glass cleaner. 

It's useful in the right scenario but you have to know it has limitations, if not it could lead to swirl and scratch issues. 
Worthwhile product in everyone's detailing kit IMO


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

I've never used one, but I just got Mother's Waterless Wash and Wax yesterday. I intend to use it maybe like a day after I've washed and it's slightly dusty from driving (only in good weather)


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

I totally understand any trepidation you may have, I was having kittens with every wipe when I first tried it! With a good technique you soon get used to it. Waterless certainly won't suit every occasion, here in the uk with all the crud we have to contend with, only a good wash technique will do, but when there's only a layering of dust or a few bugs it comes into its own. No mess, little time and a great shine.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

So Savvyfox which waterless product do you use or which ones do you want to sell?


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Iv used both Waterless and Rinseless wash countless times in different situation with fantastic results. The correct process and prep as the most import parts as with any washing stage.


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

A&J said:


> So Savvyfox which waterless product do you use or which ones do you want to sell?


It wasn't a sales thread as such. Just asking how others get on with waterless in general and their perceived problems.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh ok I understand...my bad...I thought you wanted to add a waterless product to your sales and wanted to know peoples opinion first.

Still an open question if you dont mind telling which product you are using?

Ive never used other than opt opti-clean myself. Its ok in certain situations but I rather just use ONR as Im much comfortable using it.


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

A&J said:


> Oh ok I understand...my bad...I thought you wanted to add a waterless product to your sales and wanted to know peoples opinion first.
> 
> Still an open question if you dont mind telling which product you are using?
> 
> Ive never used other than opt opti-clean myself. Its ok in certain situations but I rather just use ONR as Im much comfortable using it.


At Detailed Perfection we have our own Eco waterless range which I use.
I find when speaking to people that waterless is a "marmite" kind of product. Those who use it, love it. Those who haven't think it the Devils own carnation designed to scour and ruin! 
Getting people's opinions on this helps when speaking with customer and trying to alleviate there fears. Waterless has been designed to do a job and it does it well, even though it goes against everything we know about car cleaning. Yes you could possibly damage your paint with it, but if you nib out a scratch with 80 grit, you'll damage it! End of the day it's technique and common sense.


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

I used waterless washes extensively when I had an apartment with a water meter. The inconvenience of bringing buckets to the car park compounded with the added water cost meant that it worked out much better to use some waterless products.

I think like with any detailing you have to take a sensible approach. I found the waterless products generally worked really well and I could go 6-8 weeks between cleans without imparting any significant damage to the paintwork. The wax protection wasn't particularly long lived but the car did sparkle for a couple weeks after each clean, water beading was tight for at least the first week.

However the biggest issue was winter time when I needed to keep the underside salt free - I had to resort to the self-serve jet washers in the supermarket. Equally if the car was caked, I don't think I would be happy soaking the crud in surfactant hoping that it would be enough to remove safely.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

I use waterless wash at most shows i go to when i arrive. No problems with marking the paint and actually got told at the last show i was at that the paint was the best they had seen in the show hall.

All in the technique and using plenty of mfs and changing to a clean leading edge with every swipe across a panel.

Even used waterless on a trip over to holland for a show in August. Just waterless wiped it over when i got there followed by a QD.

I use Meguiars D114 dilluted down as specified in a double spray bottle


----------

